# Promoting hay sale....



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I love the Aussie sense of humor.

https://www.yahoo.com/makers/50-shades-of-hay-farmer-wont-117882219290.html

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Look like Rhinos to me. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

To many up tight people in this world, I must be getting old I had to look at for several minutes and a couple of different angles before I figured it out lol


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Meanwhile, in other news, we want to shower former Olympian Bruce Jenner with more accolades on becoming a fruitcake and displaying himself publicly as a woman for all to see, regardless of whether they want to or not...

Because GOD FORBID we see some hay bales that look like a "simple act of nature" that ANY person passing by any cattle or livestock pasture is likely to see, given a little time, or that even the most urbanized city-dweller is likely to see in their front yard when their dog or cat is in heat and the neighbor dog or tomcat comes in the yard...

BUT, we have to CELEBRATE and HOLD UP AS AN EXAMPLE every fruitcake, nutjob, or pervert media whore who traipses in front of the cameras... and the more perverted and sick, the better!!!!

Really makes a normal, thinking person sick IMHO...

Later! OL JR


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Luke-turn the tv off. You can choose not to partake. I have.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL, you gonna be ok Luke.


----------

